# Un negocio que no tiene un margen de beneficio de más del 100% está condenada a fracasar



## yomismo75 (17 Dic 2014)

La idea es simple, pero es lo que llevo observando desde siempre.

Los negocios necesitan crecer sí o sí y para eso hace falta dinero. El dinero puede entrar vía crédito bancario (malo) o a través de los beneficios de la empresa (bueno). 

Cuando un producto tiene un margen pequeño, la empresa se arriesga 1º a no crecer a la velocidad suficiente o 2º crecer a base de endeudarse por años, cosa que es muy negativa, ya que la economía suele fluctuar cada cierto tiempo y si los préstamos son a devolver en años, es fácil que la empresa se termina ahorcando en cuanto viene una bajada, por ejemplo, cuando llega una crisis, ya que el banco no entiende de otra cosa que no sea cobrar mes a mes la deuda que el deudor ha contraído con ella. Con lo que tan malo es no crecer pro falta de liquidez, como crecer a través del endeudamiento.

La conclusión es que para que una empresa crezca, obligatoriamente tiene que hacerlo vía beneficios por su actividad económica y no hay otra.

Para que una empresa tenga esos beneficios económicos que les permita crecer a un ritmo saludable, es imprescindible que los márgenes comerciales de los productos vendidos sean altos.

De nada sirve facturar decenas de miles de euros si al final el beneficio es ridículo, además que en cuanto hay algún contratiempo, es muy fácil terminar mordiendo el polvo al tener que comerse el stock no vendido, al producirse algún accidente, error o lo que sea.

Hay negocios aparentemente inviables que lo son gracias a sus enormes márgenes comerciales, un ejemplo de este tipo de negocios son por ejemplo esas tiendas de gafas de son chinas que se venden en grandes locales situados en centros comerciales, donde a todas luces el gasto en el pago del alquiler debería de comerse prácticamente todo el beneficio, si los márgenes comerciales de las gafas fuesen de menos del 100% o por ejemplo esos cachivaches que se ponen de moda, en plan robots de cocina de marca tipo Termo...X, cuyos clones se vende a unos 100 a 200€, mientras que las de la marca termo...x pueden rondar los 1000€, siendo prácticamente igual de funcionales unas que las otras.

En definitiva, desde mi punto de vista todo negocio que no maneje grandísimos margenes comerciales en sus productos o servicos, como dentistas, abogados, ropa y reventa de productos chinos de todo tipo está abocado sí o sí a la desaparición.

Por supuesto los productos con amplios márgenes comerciales suponen un alto riesgo de saturación por competencia, como ocurre con las tiendas de ropa o como pasó últimamente con los cigarrillos electrónicos, donde se llegó al disparate de que en casi cada barrio había como mínimo 2 o 3 negocios de los mencionados cigarrillos.

En definitiva, mi opinión es la que ya he comentado y que básicamente sería buscar 1º la novedad de un producto, 2º crecer lo más rápido posible para posicionarse en el mercado y la competencia aprovechando el tirón de la novedad a base de usar los beneficios para crecer y no el endeudamiento y una vez en la cresta de la ola, usar esa posición dominante para crecer más todavía o si no tiene futuro ese producto, vendérselo a un panoli que pagará mucho, por algo que tendrá una vida corta.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (17 Dic 2014)

Enhorabuena. te acabas de caer del guindo.  :Aplauso:


----------



## Redbull Vol. II (17 Dic 2014)

Si ganar el 100% supone que la mercancia te sale gratis y no tienes absolutamente ningun gasto, ganar mas del 100% es materialmente imposible.


----------



## Lombroso (17 Dic 2014)

El márgen de beneficio suele calcularse sobre el PVP, no sobre el precio de compra. Da una indicación más realista sobre lo que se está trabajando.

El márgen de beneficio sirve para bien poco. Pongamos que yo vendo 2 productos distintos:

Producto A con un márgen de beneficio del 20%
Producto B con un márgen de beneficio del 50%

Mucho mejor el segundo producto, no? Pues no, si el primero tiene un coste de 100 €y el segundo de 20, con la venta del primero obtendré 20 € de bº, mientras que con el segundo solamente 10 €. Todo esto calculado en base a no tener intención de aplicar ningún descuento porque de ser así el márgen de bº no debe calcularse de este modo sino utilizando otra fórmula.

Para lo único que sirve el márgen de bº es para impagos en caso de que fies las ventas. En el caso del producto A para recuperar un impago deberás vender 5 unidades, mientras que en el producto B solamente 2. Indudablemente cuanto mayor márgen de bº mayor facilidad a la hora de subsanar impagos. Es la única utilidad que le veo a este indicador.

Respecto a lo que deben crecer procurando no endeudarse estoy de acuerdo pero todo esto se ve ahora después de la crisis cuando los grandes empresarios preferían no reinvertir sino endeudarse mientras con los bºs anuales de sus empresas se compraban yates y comidas en 3 estrellas Michelín.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (17 Dic 2014)

Redbull Vol. II dijo:


> Si ganar el 100% supone que la mercancia te sale gratis y no tienes absolutamente ningun gasto, ganar mas del 100% es materialmente imposible.



Compro gamusinos por 5€ la unidad.
Los vendo por 200€ a clientes selectos.

Imposible no puede ser, eso no existe. :bla:

---------- Post added 17-dic-2014 at 18:57 ----------




Lombroso dijo:


> El márgen de beneficio suele calcularse sobre el PVP, no sobre el precio de compra.



El margen de beneficio suele calcularse sobre el riesgo de la operación, no sobre el precio.

Más riesgo = más margen


----------



## Ajoporro (17 Dic 2014)

Beneficios del 50 %.
Trabaja para Mercadona. Ganarás un 3% neto y te harás rico.
TRafica con drogas y putas. También tienes posibilidades. Debes eliminar toda competencia, eso sí.
Hazte político. A cobrar comisiones sin ningún tipo de escrúpulo. El dinero no es de nadie.
Si te dan una silla de un consejo de algún banco o caja ... premio gordo.
Si te nombran tesorero de algún partido .. olé tus cojones.

Y sí, hace falta mucha pasta para ir de partido en partido, de ayuntamiento en ayuntamiento, con tu maletín lleno de billetes untando a todos los políticos y funcionarios a cambio de contratos para tu empresa .... como lo presidentes de los clubes e futbol o asín.
De vivir con una mano alante y otra atrás, a vivir como un marqués, sólo te tienes que quitar la mano de atrás.


----------



## El cipotecón (17 Dic 2014)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Beneficios del 50 %.
> Trabaja para Mercadona. Ganarás un 3% neto y te harás rico.
> TRafica con drogas y putas. También tienes posibilidades. Debes eliminar toda competencia, eso sí.
> Hazte político. A cobrar comisiones sin ningún tipo de escrúpulo. El dinero no es de nadie.
> ...



Esta es para mí la reflexión que más se acerca a la realidad. 

Una vez me dijo un economista con cierto prestigio y cargo lo siguiente:

Hay empresas que por volumen, como el Carrefour por ejemplo, no necesita márgenes grandes. El negocio está en eso, en el enoorme volumen monetario que circula. 

Si empiezas de cero como hice yo no necesitas hacer negocios para triunfar, necesitas un milagro. Entonces claro que los márgenes tienen que ser grandes, pero cada cosa en su sitio. Depende de muchos factores.


----------



## yomismo75 (17 Dic 2014)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Esta es para mí la reflexión que más se acerca a la realidad.
> 
> Una vez me dijo un economista con cierto prestigio y cargo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Los márgenes del Carreflux en su mayoría son muy abultados. Sobre todo en ropa, ya que es producción china 100%. Dudo muchiiiisimo que una mierda de pantalón que se destiñe a los 4 lavados y que en un Carreflux se vende por no menos de 20€ les haya costado más de 2€ si ellos lo compran directamente al fabricante, además de los descuentos por volumen tanto en la fabricación como en el transporte.

La alimentación también lleva unos márgenes acojonantes, ya que ellos compran cantidades enormes de productos para sus grandes superficies con los consiguientes descuentos abultados por volumen y ojo, que hablo de volumen a nivel europeo ya que carreflux además de en Francia y España, también está en Portugal y no se cuantos países más, con lo que esta gente cuando compra algo y lo vende a través de su marca, como esa leche de oferta o lo que sea, tiene que llevar unos márgenes de la ostia.

También vende mucha electrónica de mierda, que la ponen en los lugares más visibles, por que esa electrónica seguramente lleva unos márgenes comerciales muchíiiismo más altos de los que pueden ellos sacar con los productos de marcas reconocidas. 

Yo he visto MP3 mierderos chinos que en un carreflux estaban a un precio X y en eBay el mismo se podían comprar directamente en China por 3, 4 y 5 veces menos, con lo que imagínate los márgenes que se llevan en la gran mayoría de los casos.

Pero esto de Carreflux se puede aplicar a todas las grandes cadenas.

Pasando a otro tema con respecto a lo de los márgenes comerciales, me gustaría decir que es mucho mejor vender 100 gafas chinas que han costado 3€ por unidad y obtener un beneficio neto de 1000€ después de su venta, que vender productos mucho más caros que han supuesto un beneficio neto igual a esos 1000€. Esto es así, por que el riesgo se reparte entre el número de unidades. Si por ejemplo en el transporte se rompen un puñado de gafas chinas de mierda, pues con márgenes grades no es ningún problemas, mientras que si vendiendo 3 televisores, como uno salga rana, ya la hemos liado ya que los márgenes de los televisores buenos no van a compensar en mucho tiempo ese televisor roto, robado o lo que sea.

Mi consejo es buscar la novedad, buscar el precio más bajo y revender con márgenes como mínimo del 100%, todo lo demás es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana y Japón es un ejemplo de esto que digo, ya que cuando Japón empezó a despegar en la fabricación de radios, fue gracias a que en aquella época las válvulas que se usaban para hacer radios solo las fabricaban 2 o 3 compañías en todo el mundo. Cuando Japón empezó a imitar la electrónica occidental, se encontraron con unos amplísimos márgenes que les permitía crecer rápidamente fabricando productos en un principio de peor calidad, pero a unos precios mucho más bajos.


----------



## El cipotecón (17 Dic 2014)

Bueno, no vamos a discutir por eso. Digo lo que me dijo un economista hace tiempo.

Carrefour declara un 2.4% de beneficio neto. Sé que puede manipularse las cuentas y le doy el crédito que le doy, pero* el beneficio real es el volumen.* 

Hacen ingeniería financiera y están en otra liga:

Carrefour obtiene más beneficios jugando con la tesorerí­a que vendiendo


----------



## Wallebot (17 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Los márgenes del Carreflux en su mayoría son muy abultados. Sobre todo en ropa, ya que es producción china 100%. Dudo muchiiiisimo que una mierda de pantalón que se destiñe a los 4 lavados y que en un Carreflux se vende por no menos de 20€ les haya costado más de 2€ si ellos lo compran directamente al fabricante, además de los descuentos por volumen tanto en la fabricación como en el transporte.



Yo creo que el que tiene margenes bajos es quien vende a las grandes superficies. En un operacion le compra mucho y con poco margen le deja suficiente.

Aunque una tienda tenga un margen muy grande en el producto, al final puede quedarle poco beneficio o perder si tienen otros gastos: sueldos, gastos local, etc.

No es incompatbiel grandes margenes con poco beneficios.


----------



## yomismo75 (17 Dic 2014)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Bueno, no vamos a discutir por eso. Digo lo que me dijo un economista hace tiempo.
> 
> Carrefour declara un 2.4% de beneficio neto. Sé que puede manipularse las cuentas y le doy el crédito que le doy, pero* el beneficio real es el volumen.*
> 
> ...



Hombre claro, yo puedo tener un beneficio de 1000 e invertir esos 1000 en cualquier cosa para justificar que me he gastado esos 1000 de cara a hacienda, para no tener que pagar los impuestos correspondientes por esos 1000. Otra cosa es que esos 1000 que supuestamente me he gastado y que por lo tanto no son beneficios, no vaya después por arte de birli briloque al mismo bolsillo. Es decir, que la empresa carreflux puede comprar a la empresa carreflax algo por valor de mil, aunque carruflux y carreflax son del mismo dueño, aunque claro, eso no se sabe por que hay un paraíso fiscal de por medio y hacienda puede saber lo que quiera dentro de España, pero para enterarse de lo que pasa fuera hay que pedir permiso a esos otros países y si hablamos de paraísos fiscales, pues está claro que no van a decir realmente que la empresa carreflux y carreflax son lo mismo.

Pero ni de cooooooooooña los beneficios de esas empresas son de 2 ó 4%, ni de cooooña, otra cosas es que crezcan con respecto al año anterior un 2 o 4%, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el beneficio.


----------



## brotes_verdes (17 Dic 2014)

Cuando yo estudiaba se decia que Carrefour (bueno, Pryca y Continente en aquella epoca) trabajaba casi margen, pero que el truco era que el cliente les pagaba en el acto y ellos pagaban a los proveedores a seis meses, y que con ese margen ganaban una buena pasta


----------



## yomismo75 (17 Dic 2014)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Cuando yo estudiaba se decia que Carrefour (bueno, Pryca y Continente en aquella epoca) trabajaba casi margen, pero que el truco era que el cliente les pagaba en el acto y ellos pagaban a los proveedores a seis meses, y que con ese margen ganaban una buena pasta



Sí, lo de aplazar los pagos es una forma de ganar dinero, ya que ese dinero que no se gasta en pagar a proveedores se puede invertir a corto a un riesgo bajo, pero dudo muchísimo que sea cierto que esas grandes cadenas vayan a margen como a vd le comentaron. 

Las grandes empresas ganan dinero equivocándose en los precios que ponen en los lineales, atrasando los pagos ha proveedores, metiendo márgenes de escándalo en los productos, haciendo ofertas engañosas de 3X2 que más abajo lo que dice es que la tercera unidad sale algo más barata, estrangulando a sus proveedores que les fabrican las marcas blancas y una cuantas guarradas más. Pero le aseguro que ni de coña esos mastodontes se mantienen con esos márgenes, ni de coña. 

Lo de las marcas blancas lo que suelen hacer es buscarse a un fabricante de por ejemplo flanes, le hacen un pedido, se lo pagan, después le hacen otro pedido más grande y vuelven ha pagárselo y claro, el dueño de la fábrica contentísimo que cada vez le compren más. Un buen día aparece el de la gran superficie o cadena de supermercados y le dice en plan amigo de toda la vida, periquillo como somos amigos te voy a recomendar que amplíes la fábrica, metas nuevas máquinas y mejores las instalaciones, por que como eres mi amigo de toda la vida, aunque nos conocemos desde hace 3 meses te digo que te voy a hacer pedidos cada vez más grandes y claro, si no me puedes proveer tendré que ir a la competencia. Cuando esto ocurre, Periquillo va corriendo al banco, pide una millonada para ampliar la fábrica y cuando ya está todo en marcha y empieza a atender pedidos cada vez más grandes, empieza la extorsión, que básicamente es que al gran superficie X o la gran cadena de supermercados empieza a exigir precios cada vez más bajos y claro, como tiene una deuda de millones con el banco por la ampliación de la fábrica no le queda más remedio que vender casi que a coste, ya que si no lo hace, la gran superficie o la gran cadena de supers se puede ir a otro fabricante, con lo que el dueño de la fábrica de flanes entrará en quiebra por la deuda contraída con el banco que mes a mes le pide que le devuelva la pasta que le prestó al dueño de la fábrica para la ampliación de la misma y claro como ya no le entra pasta, por que el del super ya no le compra a él los flanes, pues desastre total, con lo que al final lo de las marcas blancas es una trampa para el fabricante y un gran beneficio para la gran superficie.
Además si el super decide darle la contrata a otro fabricante el cliente no lo notará, ya que el producto tiene la marca del super, con lo que no supondrá ninguna pérdida para el super lo de cambiar de fabricante de flanes.

Las grandes empresas se pueden permitir tener equipos de especialistas que busquen el rascar hasta el último céntimo de donde sea y eso es lo que hacen, aunque claro, siempre a un coste económico o humano de sus clientes y proveedores.


----------



## El cipotecón (17 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Hombre claro, yo puedo tener un beneficio de 1000 e invertir esos 1000 en cualquier cosa para justificar que me he gastado esos 1000 de cara a hacienda, para no tener que pagar los impuestos correspondientes por esos 1000. Otra cosa es que esos 1000 que supuestamente me he gastado y que por lo tanto no son beneficios, no vaya después por arte de birli briloque al mismo bolsillo. Es decir, que la empresa carreflux puede comprar a la empresa carreflax algo por valor de mil, aunque carruflux y carreflax son del mismo dueño, aunque claro, eso no se sabe por que hay un paraíso fiscal de por medio y hacienda puede saber lo que quiera dentro de España, pero para enterarse de lo que pasa fuera hay que pedir permiso a esos otros países y si hablamos de paraísos fiscales, pues está claro que no van a decir realmente que la empresa carreflux y carreflax son lo mismo.
> 
> Pero ni de cooooooooooña los beneficios de esas empresas son de 2 ó 4%, ni de cooooña, otra cosas es que crezcan con respecto al año anterior un 2 o 4%, pero eso no tiene nada que ver con el beneficio.



Sigue siendo beneficio contable si esos mil lo vuelves a invertir de nuevo. Es un activo. A no ser que lo quemes o utilices la ingeniería financiera que utiliza Macdonald´s con el alquiler de locales, pero eso es otro mundo y nos vamos de madre. 

Revisa los beneficios que tienen las grandes superficies. Incluso hay años que tienen pérdidas y las aguantan bien. El movimiento de caja es el verdadero negocio. 

Tu ejemplo del hilo está bien para el pequeño comerciante. Para el pintor de brocha gorda que su fuerza de trabajo, aparte del capital, interviene en la ecuación. Las multinacionales son otra liga y su modelo de explotación no tiene nada que ver con lo expuesto.


----------



## luismarple (17 Dic 2014)

En absoluto hace falta tener un beneficio del 100%, eso depende del producto.

Si vendes transatlánticos un beneficio del 10% sobre el coste es la ostia.
Si vendes gominolas un beneficio del 300% sobre el coste de la gominola no da ni para levantar la persiana.

No tiene nada que ver vender vinos en un bar a vender camiones.


----------



## Lombroso (18 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Sí, lo de aplazar los pagos es una forma de ganar dinero, ya que ese dinero que no se gasta en pagar a proveedores se puede invertir a corto a un riesgo bajo, pero dudo muchísimo que sea cierto que esas grandes cadenas vayan a margen como a vd le comentaron.
> 
> Las grandes empresas ganan dinero equivocándose en los precios que ponen en los lineales, atrasando los pagos ha proveedores, metiendo márgenes de escándalo en los productos, haciendo ofertas engañosas de 3X2 que más abajo lo que dice es que la tercera unidad sale algo más barata, estrangulando a sus proveedores que les fabrican las marcas blancas y una cuantas guarradas más. Pero le aseguro que ni de coña esos mastodontes se mantienen con esos márgenes, ni de coña.
> 
> ...



Esa práctica de extorsión a la que haces mención no la utilizan solamente con marcas blancas. A un conocido que tiene 3 carnicerías y una granja en la zona de Valencia le hicieron cantos de sirena desde Mercadona para que les vendiera un tipo de carne determinada. Éste se negó sabedor de que no tienen miramientos en joder a los pequeños comerciantes y le dijeron "que había perdido la oportunidad de su vida".

Para mí quien empeña toda su fábrica por un contrato con Mercadona o con una marca similar no tiene más nombre que el de insensato. Está claro que siempre existe un grupo reducido de clientes que son los que llevan el negocio a flote pero no se puede llegar al extremo de tener que depender de un solo cliente para que la empresa funcione. Si se llega a ese punto es que algo no se ha hecho bien. 

Respecto al tema de pagar a los proveedores a 6 meses te puedo garantizar que no dan tanto plazo. Como mucho dan 3 meses y eso en productos de mobiliario, electrónica, ropa, etc. Porqué de repente un buen día sale que los ordenadores HP tienen un descuento del 20%? No es porque el director comercial de Carrefour ese día se haya levantado y mientras desayunaba le ha entrado la inspiración, sino porque dentro de 2 semanas a Carrefour le toca pagar al fabricante de ordenadores HP la friolera de 1.000 unidades y ha vendido solamente 700, por lo tanto, no le interesa arriesgarse a pagar 300 de su bolsillo y después no poder venderlas. Los plazos de pago suelen hacerse en función de lo que se pueda asegurar que se vaya a vender. Si yo fabrico hamacas de playa y exijo que Carrefour me pague a final de mes, lo más probable es que Carrefour me diga que me paga las que vende y me devuelve las que no. Así no salimos ganando ninguno de los dos.


----------



## yomismo75 (18 Dic 2014)

Lombroso dijo:


> Esa práctica de extorsión a la que haces mención no la utilizan solamente con marcas blancas. A un conocido que tiene 3 carnicerías y una granja en la zona de Valencia le hicieron cantos de sirena desde Mercadona para que les vendiera un tipo de carne determinada. Éste se negó sabedor de que no tienen miramientos en joder a los pequeños comerciantes y le dijeron "que había perdido la oportunidad de su vida".
> 
> Para mí quien empeña toda su fábrica por un contrato con Mercadona o con una marca similar no tiene más nombre que el de insensato. Está claro que siempre existe un grupo reducido de clientes que son los que llevan el negocio a flote pero no se puede llegar al extremo de tener que depender de un solo cliente para que la empresa funcione. Si se llega a ese punto es que algo no se ha hecho bien.
> 
> Respecto al tema de pagar a los proveedores a 6 meses te puedo garantizar que no dan tanto plazo. Como mucho dan 3 meses y eso en productos de mobiliario, electrónica, ropa, etc. Porqué de repente un buen día sale que los ordenadores HP tienen un descuento del 20%? No es porque el director comercial de Carrefour ese día se haya levantado y mientras desayunaba le ha entrado la inspiración, sino porque dentro de 2 semanas a Carrefour le toca pagar al fabricante de ordenadores HP la friolera de 1.000 unidades y ha vendido solamente 700, por lo tanto, no le interesa arriesgarse a pagar 300 de su bolsillo y después no poder venderlas. Los plazos de pago suelen hacerse en función de lo que se pueda asegurar que se vaya a vender. Si yo fabrico hamacas de playa y exijo que Carrefour me pague a final de mes, lo más probable es que Carrefour me diga que me paga las que vende y me devuelve las que no. Así no salimos ganando ninguno de los dos.



ienso: Interesante...


----------



## manu(7) (18 Dic 2014)

Reducir margenes conseguir precios mas competitivos y mayor volumen. Todo esto pensando que el primer paso es reducir gastos.

Hoy en día lo interesante es conseguir cuota de mercado.


----------



## LoneWolf (18 Dic 2014)

Alguna vez leí que los supermarkets tienen en promedio beneficios del 5%. Pero es un gran negocio debido a obviamente el volumen, pero su fortaleza es la rápida rotación. Cada semana, por decir algo, venden un lote de mercancía con un 5% de ganancia, aplicando el interés compuesto tienen ganancias extraordinarias al cerrar el año. En poco tiempo el inventario se está pagando a sí mismo.


----------



## nimileurista (18 Dic 2014)

Aquí en Salamanca el Carrefour,cuando era Pryca,sacaba 40 millones diarios y con el margen de millones que tenían jugaban con los plazos de devolución a proveedores.
En realidad el negocio es jugar con esas grandes cantidades que manejas en efectivo


----------



## Avanza (18 Dic 2014)

En el 99% de los negocios es imposible poner un margen de beneficio del 100%, primero por la competencia y segundo porque entonces ningún cliente podría comprarte o como mínimo verías reducida tu demanda de manera importante.


----------



## LoneWolf (18 Dic 2014)

Avanza dijo:


> En el 99% de los negocios es imposible poner un margen de beneficio del 100%, primero por la competencia y segundo porque entonces ningún cliente podría comprarte o como mínimo verías reducida tu demanda de manera importante.



Hay negocios en los que sí se puede obtener el 100% o más de margen. Como venta de antigüedades, obras de arte, artículos de colección, etc.
El problema con esos márgenes es que usualmente la rotación de mercancía es de muy largo plazo.


----------



## birdland (18 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Sí, lo de aplazar los pagos es una forma de ganar dinero, ya que ese dinero que no se gasta en pagar a proveedores se puede invertir a corto a un riesgo bajo, pero dudo muchísimo que sea cierto que esas grandes cadenas vayan a margen como a vd le comentaron.
> 
> Las grandes empresas ganan dinero equivocándose en los precios que ponen en los lineales, atrasando los pagos ha proveedores, metiendo márgenes de escándalo en los productos, haciendo ofertas engañosas de 3X2 que más abajo lo que dice es que la tercera unidad sale algo más barata, estrangulando a sus proveedores que les fabrican las marcas blancas y una cuantas guarradas más. Pero le aseguro que ni de coña esos mastodontes se mantienen con esos márgenes, ni de coña.
> 
> ...






con su permiso , lo vuelvo a poner por si alguien no lo ha leído

---------- Post added 18-dic-2014 at 18:28 ----------

si paga impuestos y cumple con todas las leyes es imposible ni siquiera el 10 


pero no se crea nada , que los empresaurios son unos ladrones y tal ...


----------



## yomismo75 (18 Dic 2014)

LoneWolf dijo:


> Hay negocios en los que sí se puede obtener el 100% o más de margen. Como venta de antigüedades, obras de arte, artículos de colección, etc.
> *El problema con esos márgenes es que usualmente la rotación de mercancía es de muy largo plazo.*



No necesariamente. La ropa es uno de los sectores donde se manejan márgenes por encima del 100% y la ropa precisamente tiene uno rotación de pocos meses.

Evidentemente cuanto más barato se compre (producción china) más fácil es meterle un margen brutal. 

Ya puse el ejemplo de los carreflux, que básicamente es como funcionan todas las grandes superficies y repito una vez más, que un carreglux ni de co ña tiene márgenes de 2, 3, 4, 5%.... En ropa, los carreflux le meten el 300, 400, 500 y hasta el 1000%, por eso la ropa que está apunto de pasar de temporada pasa de un precio de 30€ a 15€.

La electrónica china igual. Una tablet o un MP3 o lo que sea chinorris que se vende en un carreglux a 100€, se pude encontrar hoy en eBay por 30€ y eso que compar en eBay supone pagar márgenes comerciales a un chino que compra en china y que además lleva unos costes de transporte. Cuando un carreglux compra en China, se le aplican unos descuentos por volumen, ya carreglux puede comprar para toda europa, es decir, que no compran una unidad, compra o miles de unidades o cientos de miles.

En alimentación igual, los márgenes que saca un carreflux están por encima en marcas no muy conocidas del 50%.

Carreflux ni de coña tiene márgenes de 2 o 3%. Un 2 o un 3% será lo que declaran como beneficio y en base a eso será lo que declaren en España, pero los márgenes son como mínimo 40% al 60%.

El gran problemas de estas grandes superficies radica en que reciben infinidad de ayudas y tienen infinidad de ventajas fiscales y de todo tipo que la pequeña y mediana empresa no puede tener.

Recuerdo cuando antes solo los libreros vendían libros de texto y estas grandes superficies también se pusieron a vender, con márgenes muchos mayores a precios mucho menores, con lo que al final las librerías y papelerías de toda la vida que medio vivían con la venta de libros de texto han terminado por desaparecer gracias a la intrusión de las grandes superficies que siempre juegan con la ventajas de que pueden pactar grandes descuentos con el fabricantes por la compra de grandes volúmenes y las ayudas fiscales y de todo tipo que les da el gobierno, vaya vd a saber bajo que motivaciones.

Lo dicho, que un carreflux declare un 2 o 3% de beneficio me lo creo, por aquello de pagar los mínimos impuestos posibles, pero ni de coña esos beneficios son reales.


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Dic 2014)

El cipotecón dijo:


> Bueno, no vamos a discutir por eso. Digo lo que me dijo un economista hace tiempo.
> 
> Carrefour declara un 2.4% de beneficio neto. Sé que puede manipularse las cuentas y le doy el crédito que le doy, pero* el beneficio real es el volumen.*
> 
> ...



La tesoreria que se meten con los pagos a 180 dias, esos picos, son la hostia, muchas empresas ganan muchisimo dinero reteniendo pagos, porque retienen volumenes muy grandes de dinero que lo ponen a producir,carrefour, ECI, eroski, etc....

Y el beneficio neto, suele ser siempre bajo, vamos, quitando todo, con suerte queda un 10% de beneficio neto, pagando todo hasta los sueldos, el que diga que tiene beneficios mas altos, es que no cuenta todo, incluyendo impuestos

Pd: la ropa tiene margenes altos, pero el beneficio no es ese, confundis, margen con beneficio, ademas es un sector donde el producto es de temporada y lo que queda ha de salir via rebajas, es decir, tiene que tener una buena horquilla de margen para bajarle a una prenda un 50% el precio y seguir ganando pagando todo lo que requiere la infraestructura para continuar vendiendo


----------



## luismarple (18 Dic 2014)

El margen depende del producto.

Ningún concesionario le mete un 100% a los coches que vende.
Las palomitas al cine le cuestan menos que la caja de cartón en las que las meten, y la caja más ridícula cuesta dos euros al público.


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Dic 2014)

El margen no puede matemáticamente llegar al 100% salvo que el producto te salga gratis
Márgenes de más del 100% son matemáticamente imposibles.






Captulo 3 :: Curso de Finanzas para Vendedores :: El Comercial.net


----------



## yomismo75 (19 Dic 2014)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> El margen no puede matemáticamente llegar al 100% salvo que el producto te salga gratis
> Márgenes de más del 100% son matemáticamente imposibles.
> 
> 
> ...



Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de compra - 3€
Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de venta - 15€
Margen de beneficio - 400%

No entiendo que quiere vd decir con que es matemáticamente imposible. Yo puedo comprar algo y venderlo por varias veces el valor que me a costado.

Pasando a otro tema, me gustaría decir que sí, claro, hay concesionarios de coches que no van a vender con márgenes del 100%, ya que a mayor es el importe del producto menor suelen ser los márgenes, aunque esto último tampoco es siempre así, sobre todo en por ejemplo armamento. Pero mi visión de los márgenes altos se justifica sobre todo para el pequeño mediano empresario, que va a ser literalmente frito a impuestos, gastos de alquileres y mil y una sangrada más. Si alguien que empieza un negocio pretende sacar el negocio adelante y pretende hacer crecer su negocio a un ritmo adecuado, o maneja esos márgenes o lo va a tener muy crudo y volviendo al tema de los concesionarios, me gustaría recordar que ese tipo de negocios dependen mucho del momento económico, es decir, que un concesionario de coches en 2005 se hartaba a vender coches y furgonetas y en 2014 no venden nada y la mitad de los concesionarios han cerrado.

Mi consejo para emprendedores es lo que ya he comentado. 

1º Buscar la novedad para no tener competencia y para poder poner precios altos, ya que el cliente no tendrá donde comparar si el precio que le ofrecemos es alto o bajo.
2º Vender con márgenes mínimos del 100% (o cuanto más mejor).
3º Con la pasta ganada invertirla en crecer sin tirar de préstamos.
4º Cuando el producto deje de ser novedoso o se venda con márgenes inferiores al 100%, se cambia de producto o se vende la empresa a algún panoli que te compre el negocio creyendo que es viable a largo plazo y si se da esta situación de venta del negocio, pues con la pasta se monta otro negocio con otro producto y se vuelve a repetir los puntos anteriores.
5º Mentalizarse que un negocio no va a ser para toda la vida y que como mucho la vida media puede rondar los 3 a 7 años.
6º Cuando se llega a un techo, es decir, cuando los beneficios no aumentan, tarde o temprano toca caer y en este caso es imprescindible o cambiar de producto/ estrategia o endosar la empresa a un panoli que te la compre por un pastón en base al éxito conseguido por la empresa, antes de que la empresa empiece a hacer aguas.

Los negocios hay que verlos como algo dinámico y cambiante, solo los profesionales con cierta protección sobre el ejercicio de la exclusividad sobre su profesión pueden vivir toda la vida de ser dentistas, abogados, notarios, registradores, etc, todo lo demás es inestabilidad pura y dura.

Yo veo una locura tirar de crédito bancario para montar un negocio, ya que si el negocio va bien, pues bueno, pero si va mal es la muerte, con lo que montar un restaurante como se ven en algunos programas de televisión y pedir un pastón al banco para montarlo lo veo una locura total, por que eso es jugárselo a todo o nada.

Otro consejo que daría es jamás meterse en nada que no se conoce y si se mete uno, es arriesgando el mínimo. Siempre es mejor ir poquito a poquito y pasito a pasito, para ir aprendiendo sobre la marcha que funciona y que no, que hacer las cosas a lo grandes y descubrir que las cosas que no hay que hacer han supuesto tu ruina por no tener margen de maniobra para corregir el error, es decir que mejor es empezar vendiendo globos en los parques y cagarla con un puñado de globos, que no meterse a montar un parque de atracciones, ya que en el segundo caso, si la cagas, la cagas por mucha pasta y para siempre.


----------



## locojaen (19 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de compra - 3€
> Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de venta - 15€
> Margen de beneficio - 400%




Margen bruto = 15€ - 3€ = 12€ / 15€ = 80%.

De los 15€ que vendes te queda un margen bruto del 80%, esto son 12€.

Y si, hay negocios MUY rentables con márgenes inferiores al 50% (>100% según tu visión).


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de compra - 3€
> Producto - gafas de sol chinorris - Precio de venta - 15€
> Margen de beneficio - 400%
> 
> ...




El margen se calcula sobre el precio de venta, no sobre el coste, por lo que el margen es el porcentaje sobre el precio de ventas que ganas.

Como bien te han indicado el margen no es del 400% sino del 80% en el ejemplo que has puesto.

Un negocio con un 35% de margen es muy rentable siempre que la cantidad vendida sea elevada. Hay muchos negocios sobreviviendo con un 15% a un 20% de margen.

Al margen bruto hay que restar luego tus costes fijos y variables de operación para conseguir las ventas, claro.


----------



## sawinverter (21 Dic 2014)

Pocos negocios manejan el 100% de margen, más que nada la mayoría sólo son meros intermediarios, si quieres aplicar tanto margen sólo te queda tres opciones:

1. Ser el productor
2. Conseguir productos chinos
3. Facturar en B


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Dic 2014)

Comprar a un duro y vender a cuatro. Siempre se ha dicho.


----------



## revOOO (22 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> La idea es simple, pero es lo que llevo observando desde siempre.
> 
> Los negocios necesitan crecer sí o sí y para eso hace falta dinero. El dinero puede entrar vía crédito bancario (malo) o a través de los beneficios de la empresa (bueno).
> 
> ...



Muy muy muy bien explicado. Condensas la verdad en lo que has dicho. Sabias palabras que repetire a todo el mundo


----------



## pepeleches (22 Dic 2014)

Cometes el típico error del español medio sin experiencia, que cree que hay alguna relación entre margen de beneficio y beneficio. 

Hace 8 años las inmobiliarias se forraban con un margen bruto de un 3%. Ponte a vender tornillos y tendrás un 500%, a ver si eres capaz de hacerte rico. 

El margen no lo marcas tú, lo marca el mercado. La electrónica tiene un margen ajustadísimo porque se vende muy fácilmente. Es posible montar un negocio y vender rápidamente bastantes miles o decenas de miles. Obviamente, eso atrae gente, pero deja el margen muy bajo. 

Cuando el margen es muy alto no es porque el empresario sea muy espabilao. Es porque:
- El producto tiene un precio de coste extremadamente bajo. Por mucho que vendas es imposible de cubrir gastos, cuesta más el trabajo de venderlo. Véase un café
- Se vende muy poco, hay muy poco mercado. Ciertos productos de lujo, por ejemplo
- Para su venta se necesitan unas condiciones muy específicas que implican gasto. Véase ropa, para vender un solo jersey tienes que tener 20 modelos distintos, cada uno en 4 colores y cada uno en 5 tallas

Ni alto margen significa más facilidad para tener beneficios, ni bajo margen significa más dificultad. Sólo cuando alguien encuentra un nuevo nicho de mercado puede vender mucho a altos márgenes, y eso dura muy poco. 

En fin, que si llevas idea de montarte uno negocio, 'revisa' todos los estereotipos de funcionario español tomando una caña y hablando de lo chorizo que es el del bar por cobrarle 1,10€ por un café, porque te puedes llevar una buena bofetada...


----------



## luismarple (22 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> La idea es simple, pero es lo que llevo observando desde siempre.
> 
> Los negocios necesitan crecer sí o sí y para eso hace falta dinero. El dinero puede entrar vía crédito bancario (malo) o a través de los beneficios de la empresa (bueno).
> 
> ...



La frase en negrita me genera dos dudas:

Cómo inicia una empresa su actividad? el génesis siempre es a través de crédito, sobre un banco o un inversor, tanto da, pero el crédito está en el origen de la actividad siempre, es imprescindible.

Y por otra parte si una empresa espera a ahorrar mediante sus beneficios el importe necesario para adquirir nuevos bienes de producción se va a ver adelantado por la derecha por sus competidores que tirarán de crédito y le dejarán obsoleto y sin mercado mucho antes de que pueda ahorrar el dinero suficiente para pagar a tocateja esos bienes de producción.

El crédito (bien utilizado) es imprescindible para que una empresa crezca.


----------



## Wallebot (22 Dic 2014)

yomismo75 dijo:


> No necesariamente. La ropa es uno de los sectores donde se manejan márgenes por encima del 100% y la ropa precisamente tiene uno rotación de pocos meses.



En la bicis creo que tambien. A mi me hicieron un descuento del 60%. Quedo en 795 una bici de unos 1600 y pico.

Y creo que vendieron asi casi todas las de ese modelo, porque parece que tiene un pequeño defecto y por diseño de suspension la tija avanza demasiado el sillin. En los siguientes modelos, la tija esta mas inclinada hacia atras.
Una Felt compulsion

Yo creo que ese el margen de beneficio que tiene, de ahi tambien hayq pagar sueldo y demas gastos.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2014 at 17:51 ----------




pepeleches dijo:


> Ni alto margen significa más facilidad para tener beneficios, ni bajo margen significa más dificultad. Sólo cuando alguien encuentra un nuevo nicho de mercado puede vender mucho a altos márgenes, y eso dura muy poco.



efectivamente
Aunque parezca que una mina de oro tenga que dar mas dinero que una cobre o hierro, no tiene porque se asi. El oro es caro porque cuesta mucho trabajo sacarlo.


----------

